# to butcher or not



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Well, we are in a bit of a pickle ... we have two wethers ... one born in end of March and the other in June ... they were going to be shown by our daughter but due to some unforseen issues, we can't do that. They are both castrated and dehorned, and, we are considering butchering them for meat for our family ... 

my concern is in their age ... will they still taste good? they have also been fed medicated feed their whole life ... any issues for the safety of our family ... thanks for any feedback you can give


----------



## fiberchick04 (Mar 8, 2010)

Check the withdrawl dates on the bag. 

I've butchered a couple two year olds before. One buck and one wether and the wether still was tender and tasted great. The buck was a littlel more tough but not as gamey as you would think. 

So I think as far as tenderness and taste, I think they will be okay.


----------



## Guest (Jan 19, 2012)

They all taste good, the only exception maybe an older buck. The last 4yo doe I took in and had the whole thing ground and 10% pork trim mixed in, yum best burgers ever.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

They'd be fine to eat. I've heard (but don't know to be so) that after about a year and half old they get kind of tough. But that would vary from goat to goat. I think your boys will be fine. As for medicated feed, check the label on the bag. I don't think most goat feeds have a withdrawl date but its a good idea to check


----------



## luvmyherd (Apr 9, 2011)

Personally I would do a withdrawal no matter what the bag says. As to the meat being good; I think it will be fine. Cook a little of it and if it is tuff or gamey, grind it up and make sausage. It's all good.


----------



## carabelli (Jun 14, 2011)

Thanks for the replies everyone ... we are going to move them to a separate pen and put them on sweet feed (dairy goat feed that isn't medicated) ... what is my goal for their body type prior to slaughter ... do I want them lean to skinny? thick or fat? anything I can feed them to help improve the taste of the meat?


----------

